# Info par produktiem >  Kas tas ir?

## dinamiks

Kāds varētu lūdzu pateikt kas tas ir? Es naivi ceru ka pastiprinātājs  ::  
Iepriekš atvainojos par slikto kvalitāti! P.S. Pirmais topiks šajā saitā.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tak iznes ārā, dienas gaismā, un nobildē kārtīgi. Citādi pa miglu neko nesaskatīt.

----------


## dinamiks

ok tulit visu versisu par labu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Redzu kādu divkrāsu kabeļa astīti (tādu var izmantot da jebkur zemsprieguma ķēdēs; tam nav dubultas izolācijas). Vēl kāds ekranēts kabelis ar DIN spraudni. Tad vēl kas nenosakāms - caurums kādā panelī. Ko no tā var saprast? Ja tev ir kāda ierīce, tad nobildē priekšējo paneli kopumā. Noskrūvē vāku un nobildē konstrukciju tā, lai var saskatīt detaļas. Kaut kādi vadi nedod derīgu informāciju.

----------


## Zigis

Diez vai tur redzams pastiprinātājs, man vairāk izskatās pēc betonēta piemājas dārziņa.

----------


## dinamiks

Piespied CTRL+ Peles rulliti uz leju  un bus redzamas bildes.
Vai arī piespied otru pelītes taustinu uz bildes un piespied View Image

----------


## dinamiks



----------


## JURIX

Tas gadījumā nav automašīnas oriģinālais pastiprinātājs ?

----------


## dinamiks

nav ne jausmas,ja tas ari ir masians orginalais pastuzis,es vinu varu pieslegt pie sava majas sabufera?

----------


## JURIX

Pamēģini saskatīt kas ir rakstīts uz tām mikroshēmām kas ir pieskrūvētas pie radiatoriem.

----------


## dinamiks

Tur nav neka,ta ir tikai plastmasa.

----------


## JURIX

Varbūt ka tie uzraksti ir vienkārši nodzisuši ar laiku, un ir grūti saskatāmi. Kautkā neticās ka tie uzraksti varētu būt tai pusē kas ir pieskrūvēta pie radiatora.

----------


## osscar

skatos, ka visi kondensatori ir sanyo - tad čips varētu būt STK.....kaut gan korpuss vairāk pēc TDA velk...

----------


## dinamiks

patiešām nekas nebija rakstits. Tad kadam ir kada nojauta ,kas tas varētu būt?

----------


## osscar

spriežot pēc 16V kondiķiem - varētu būt no kāda veca stock auto audio ampa....čipi tādā korpusā ir šķiet sanyo LA sērija ap 20w kanāls...

----------


## osscar

http://semicon.sanyo.com/en/search/l...p.php?clcd=207 korpusi tādi kā tev ir....tikai kura tā ir...20W tiltā ?

----------


## osscar

Plus tā 8mm skrūve...kā mašīnu maģiem....varēji to birku ar Nr. nofočēt.

----------


## JURIX

Kautko līdzīgu esmu redzējis iekš Ford Orion, kam bija oriģinālais maģis un pastiprinātājs. DIN dakša bija iesprausta maģī pa kuru pastūzim pienāca audio signāls un strāva, kas ar releja palīdzību ieslēdz pastiprinātaju, lai tad, kad izslēdz maģi izslēgtos arī pastiprinātājs.

----------


## dinamiks

tad es vinu varu piemočit pie majas suba un pievienot vel papildus sito pastuzi?

----------


## osscar

pie kāda suba un kur papildus ? viņam vajag 12 V barošanu un mani māc šaubas vai tu pats kaut ko varēsi pievienot...

----------


## dinamiks

mans subs tieši vel 12 v , meginasu stravas vadus piemocit pie tiem pasiem kas jau ir pievienoti subaa,mos kaut kas sanaks  ::

----------


## JURIX

Aplūkoju attēlus velreiz un izsecināju, ka:
vadu pāris melns/sarkans vienojās klāt skaļruņiem,
DIN dakša paredzēta audio signāla saņemšanai,
vads ar dubulto izolāciju brūns/zils varētu būt vienojams pie barošanas.
Palabojiet, ja kļūdos.

----------


## Slowmo

> mans subs tieši vel 12 v , meginasu stravas vadus piemocit pie tiem pasiem kas jau ir pievienoti subaa,mos kaut kas sanaks


 Kāds vēl 12V subs? Pirms kaut ko vienot klāt, nofočē, lai varam apskatīties, ko Tu tur taisies darīt. Savādāk nosvilināsi vēl kaut ko.

----------


## dinamiks

oky,bet to visu tikai rit,es jau dodos pie miera  ::

----------


## dinamiks

Lūk arī mana subāka iekšas 







 KUR kas ar ko javieno?

----------


## Slowmo

Tev tas Creative subs Tev darbojas? Neko labāku par to, kas jau ir, tāpat neiegūsi. Vajadzētu sākt ar to, ka jāpārbauda, vai tas pastiprinātājs vispār darbojas. Jāpieslēdz barošana un skaļruņi, jāpadod ieejā signāls. Un tad jau var domāt tālāk, kur šo pastiprinātāju pielietot.

----------


## dinamiks

a man tads jautajums,a ar ko man parbaudit vai strada, bail sadedzinat mos par jaudigu stravu pieliksu

----------


## Slowmo

Tur tajā zilganajā apvalkā ir brūns un zils vads. Tiem tad arī vajadzētu būt barošanas vadiem. Ja nekas nav sajaukts, tad brūnais ir "+", zilais "-". Un jāslēdz tas pasākums pie 12V līdz 14V līdzstrāvas barošanas. Visvienkāršāk pie automašīnas akumulatora pieslēgt. Ja nē, tad jāmeklē kāds jaudīgs baroklis, piemēram no datora. Parastie adapterīši nederēs.
Pie diviem pāriem ar sarkano/melno vadu jāslēdz skaļruņi un pie atlikušā DIN štekera signāla avots. Pameklē internetā DIN štekera slēgumu.

----------


## juris90

es tev neieteiktu tam subim koslēgt klāt, sabojasi un varesi mest laukā. lielaku jaudu tu vienalga nedabusi, tad labak taisit jaunu ar citu skaļruni.

----------


## dinamiks

klau a ja es panemsu tam DIN stekerim norausu augsu un pievienosu vadus pie 3.5 mm stekera ,tad man stradas? nu signals ies?

----------


## Slowmo

Ies jau ies, kur ta šis paliks  ::

----------


## janys

TA8210AH  - http://www.google.lv/images?hl=lv&q=TA8 ... a=N&tab=wi

----------


## motaba

Sveiki! Vai kāds varētu palīdzēt atrast datasheet attēlā redzamajam holla devējam? Nekas cits virsū rakstīts nav.

----------


## Vikings

Izskatās pēc A3187, bet negalvoju 100%. Ražotājs noteikti Allegro Microsystems.

----------


## motaba

> Izskatās pēc A3187, bet negalvoju 100%. Ražotājs noteikti Allegro Microsystems.


 Paldies, izskatās ka būs īstais.

----------


## spekis182

Sveiki, vai kāds lūdzu varētu palīdzēt atrast datasheet SanKen STR2105, visvarenā google šoreiz neko nevar pastāstīt!

----------


## JDat

Nevar būt ka nestāsta!

http://www.google.com/search?q=STR21...w=1400&bih=935

http://www.google.com/search?q=STR21...w=1400&bih=935

http://www.go-gddq.com/html/s175/2012-06/1008466.htm

Izskatās pēc sena KRENa. Paskaties vai tur nevar ieķīmiķot iekšā LT1085 ja shēma no tā brīnuam pieejama/pārzīmējama.

----------


## osscar

re kur datu lapa...

----------


## spekis182

Liels paldies! ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

Gribas pajautāt. 
Vai kāds ir saskāries darbībā ar šādu pastiprinātaju, Juniors.
Itkā iespaidīgs aparāts.

----------


## Isegrim

Tu interesējies veselus 40 gadus par vēlu. Apmēram tik veci '_shemotehnikas_' risinājumi tur pielietoti. Sava veida sovjetu _vintage_.

----------


## spekis182

Sveiki! vai kāds varētu palīdzēt identificēt šo komponenti, man izskatās kā diode, bet neko jēdzīgu par Z351 nevaru atrast.

Sorry par attēla kvalitāti, fočēts caur lupu. ::

----------


## Isegrim

Skaties starp branžas 
*STMicroelectronics - SGS THOMSON*
 - SMD produktiem. Viņu logo tur labi saskatāms.

----------


## spekis182

Neko līdzīgu neatradu, ST ražo opampus ar kodu 351, bet šim tak tikai divi izvadi. Pēc līnijas kreisajā malā un veida kā ieslēgta shēmā izskatās kā diode. Pārāk ilgi esmu nočakarējies ar šito, iemetīšu kaut kādu izmēros līdzīgu draņķi, tad jau redzēs.

----------


## M_J

Intereses pēc arī mēģināju kaut ko sameklēt. Nekas nesanāca. Tas nav kāds auto elektronikas bloks? To ražotāji mēdz pasūtīt pusvadītāju ražotājiem pat parastākās "širpotreba" komponentes ar saviem specifiskiem, nekur neatrodamiem, marķējumiem. Ļoti jau nu izskatās pēc diodes. Tikai kāda? Parastā taisngrieža diode bez kādām specifiskām prasībām? Vai augstsprieguma? Vai Šotki? Vai transils? Es mēģinātu pēc shēmas saprast šīs diodes funkciju un tad izdomātu, ko tur ielikt.

----------


## spekis182

Pilnīgi pareizi, bloks ir no auto, gāzes iekārtas vadības bloks, runājot ar īpašnieku sapratu ka tas ir noplīsis avārijas brīdī, kad samīcīta xenona spuldze. Atradu kaut kādu datu lapu kur aprakstīts kas līdzīgs, paka īstā un marķējums 351, tur rakstīts ka tas ir 14 voltīgs stabilitrons, papētot slēgumu izskatās ka tā arī ir. Notekti izlidojis kad spuldze noīsojās pret karkasu.

----------


## flybackmaster

STMicroelectronics SM6T18A 2003 g vienvirziena transient supresors 600W 18V

----------


## M_J

Paskatījos pēc "datašīta" marķējumu. Viss sakrīt! Pilnīgi kauns palika par savu stulbumu. Es tak tajā pašā datašītā biju līdz vajadzīgajai vietai ticis, labu brīdi blenzis uz tiem kodējumiem bet burtu kombināciju EE tā arī nebiju ieraudzījis. Laikam šīberis krīt ciet.

----------


## spekis182

Paldies jums visiem par palīdzību.

----------

